# Dog agility , training classes. Sussex /kent border



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Home - wagnbone.co.uk


----------



## canary1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi! I wanted to know how do you choose training classes for your dog? I have read many reviews (Veterinary and vet services review and complaints), but still can't decide what are the signs of good training classes. Would you help me?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

canary1 said:


> hi! I wanted to know how do you choose training classes for your dog? I have read many reviews (veterinary and vet services review and complaints), but still can't decide what are the signs of good training classes. Would you help me?


i'd say recomendation , you might be better posting this in another section on the forum to get a better response. X


----------

